# How tall and what size



## trekbuddy (Aug 31, 2007)

How tall are you and what size bike are you riding? Just taking a little poll.......


----------



## matamua (Jul 15, 2006)

6'1" and 19"


----------



## 29or6to4 (Jun 26, 2007)

*6'4"_______23"fs*

....


----------



## sic_nick (Oct 18, 2005)

6'4" and generally a 19" frame


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

*extra medium*

6'6"........custom 29er, 21" seat tube, 25" top tube. fits awesome, but I run a lot of seatpost due to my 38" inseam.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

6'4" and 19", would've liked a x-large but boy are those hard to come by.


----------



## IbthePman (Oct 16, 2007)

6'4" - 21" frame.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm 6' 4" for XC its 23" frame for freeride its a 19" frame


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

6'1"
19" Forge 
20.5" Trek


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

6'4", 
22" custom hardtail


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

6'2"
21.5" frame - 1991 Haro Extreme


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

19" Forge


----------



## f/stopblues (Aug 21, 2007)

6'8" - 23" hardtail with a nice long top tube.


----------



## Floggus (Feb 11, 2006)

6'6" - 20.5" It's a little small for climbing, but great going down.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

6'7" Niner RIP9 22", but feels biger due to the long top tube


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

6'6"...XL Frame on the Super Moto is 22 "

Shorter top tube that I would like, had to use Offset seatpost.

next bike will definitely be a 29er!


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

6'2" on a 21" (but now wish I had got the 19")


----------



## trekbuddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Mikecito said:


> 6'2" on a 21" (but now wish I had got the 19")


Yeah I hear you! I am 6' even and am on a 19" but wish I were on a 17". The Scott that I put on layaway is a 17" though! :thumbsup:


----------



## gfs69 (Aug 16, 2007)

To eokerholm: GO BUCKS!!!!!!!! (I am in Columbus.)

6'6'' XL SIR9 21.5'' Seat Tube, 25.25 TT, 4.75'' head tube.

I have pretty long legs (38.75''), so I have a lot of spacers (50mm) under my stem to bring up my bar. It doesn't seam to handle as quickly as it should. I think that it may be a bit too small for me, and I might be getting a custom, probably with a longer TT and head tube.


----------



## canshooter (Oct 23, 2007)

6'4" Jekyll XL


----------



## Giant24Yukon (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm 6'9" and about 310 lbs.

I ride a XXL 24" Giant Yukon hardtail.


----------



## subman (Jan 27, 2007)

6`4" and a 19" Ellsworth Moment!


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

6'2 
17" DJ bike Brodie Holeshot
18" Freeride Transition Dirtbag


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*I am 6 ft 2in...*

and ride 19-20in bikes. all steel, all the time  .


----------



## Black Earth (Jan 16, 2006)

I am 6.2, size XL 2008 Ibis Mojo:thumbsup:


----------



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

'6'3.5 - 21" Specialized hardtail


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

edouble said:


> and ride 19-20in bikes. all steel, all the time  .


I just came off a 20" Banshee Chaparral, and I found it to be too tall for FR/DH for me and my 34" inseam. Pedaled wonderfully, but too big.

I'll be replacing my DJ bike with some real steel soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaghouse (Mar 21, 2004)

6'5", 23"-24" XXL Turners


----------



## jaysmith (Feb 11, 2007)

6'6"

20" Kona Caldera
20" Kona Unit 2-9


----------



## dabioman (Jan 15, 2005)

Custom IF 29er with a 24 inch top tube and seat tube. Fits my 6' 6" perfectly.


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

6-5, ride an XL enduro SL, whatever that is, and a LONG sinister r9


----------



## xdtr22 (Nov 20, 2007)

6' - 6" and a Specialized 23" hardtail but going to a Large Mrazek in the next couple months


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

6'4" XL Bullit & Blur Lt. Won't consider a frame less than an XL as I don't go for that BMX feel.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

trekbuddy said:


> How tall are you and what size bike are you riding? Just taking a little poll.......


191 cm or 6'3" - size XL with ETT's ranging from 24.9" - 25.25"

BB


----------



## ratontheloose (Oct 6, 2005)

6' - 9" & 270 lbs.

riding Custom Zinn FS 29er w/ 210 mm cranks, and Kris holm Unicycle HD rims.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

6,3 and ride 19 inch wether it be xc or freeride,well my current bike is 16.5.

but i always go for a 24 inch ish toptube.


----------



## rollinrob (Feb 22, 2004)

5'5 16 small epic


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

6'3"
21.5 MTB
60cm road


----------



## SingingSingleTracker (Sep 7, 2004)

rollinrob said:


> 5'5 16 small epic


no way you can handle that chick in your avatar at your size


----------



## MarkDL (Jul 16, 2007)

6'3"
XL (21") Spec. Comp 29 (2008) frame


----------



## metallicjester (Sep 26, 2007)

6'6" 210sih 
i ride a 06 haro shift r5 XL i believe a 21"


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*phew* another sub-6-er, thanks rob.

me == 5' 9", 32" inseam, frame is medium titus quasi-moto which the manual says is 20.75" bb-to-seat-post and 23" top-tube length (virtually speaking).


----------



## fireguy286 (Jun 2, 2007)

6'4" 36" inseam
2008 Stumpjumper FSR Elite XL
61 Cm. Trek 2100
2002 Hardtail Norco Charger 22"


----------



## Big Chipper (Oct 6, 2005)

6'4" on a XL Niner SIR9 (21.5" ST - 25.25" ETT)


----------



## Davcruz (Jan 1, 2008)

6' 1.75" (I cheat and say 6' 2")

MTB = 19.5" Ironhorse Warrior HT

Roadie = 59cm KHS Flite semi compact


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

6'3" 

21" Mongoose 
21.5" Ironhorse (96er soon)


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

6'1.5" 
19in Cannondale F29r
21in rigid Schwinn (pre pacific days)
56cm Fuji Team road bike


----------



## GPeek (Sep 1, 2005)

6’3”
35” inseam
XL Specialized Stumpy FSR


----------

